# Visit to Orchids Limited



## SlipperFan (Aug 22, 2007)

A couple of weeks ago or so, on the way back from our vacation on the West Coast and Canadian Rockies, my Huz and I visited my Sister in the Twin Cities. Since Orchids Limited is in the same area, I just absolutely had to pay them a visit.

I've "met" -- on this forum -- Jerry, Jason and Robert, and have been quite impressed and pleased with their willingness to help. So I was looking forward to meeting them in person. Although Jason wasn't there, Jerry and Robert were.

Robert gave us a grand tour of all their greenhouses, including ones not open to the public, as well as their lab. He talked about some of his breeding goals and showed me stud plants and some of his results. In another thread I said that Robert will be one of the best breeders ever, and I truly believe that. The Fischers have awesome plants, and Robert knows what he is doing.

Of course, I had to pick out a few plants for my own collection. Just to let you know what kind of person Jerry is, here is the scenario:

When my plants arrived (I had them shipped since we weren't done with our vacation yet), I saw that the fischeri I had selected was not the one that was shipped. I was curious about that, and so emailed Robert, since he was with me when I made my selections. He said he would check and get back with me. Which he did soon after. It seems that the flower that was on the fischeri dropped and there was no other bud coming. When Jerry saw that, he found another plant in bud and sent that, thinking I'd rather have one that would flower soon in my possession.

Can you tell that I am impressed -- with the whole operation and especially the people who are Orchids Limited.

Here's a photo of my purchases. Notice that they are all in spike/bud.


----------



## Heather (Aug 22, 2007)

Jealous of that Robin Redbreast, I'll admit it! 

Did you take any photos in the greenhouses? 
I would love to visit someday, or at least make it to one of the shows they do in the east. 

Dangerous as that might be! :evil:


----------



## bwester (Aug 22, 2007)

i want the fischeri


----------



## Candace (Aug 22, 2007)

I still haven't added a fischeri to my collection, either. Good shopping excursion!


----------



## Ron-NY (Aug 22, 2007)

very nice Dot...Jealous of that Robin Redbreast too and the fischeri


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 22, 2007)

They are all nice ... but - it's Robin for me too!


----------



## Grandma M (Aug 23, 2007)

Dot. I am envious of you. How I would love to see the Orchids Limited greenhouses. I'm always happy to go through Porter's, I'm sure it is a drop in the bucket compared with Orchid Limited.

Greenhouses always fascinate me. For many years, I was part owner of a wholesale greenhouse. We grew flowers, but no orchids. Too bad I wasn't into orchids at that time, although I suspect that at holiday time, and the greenhouse was overflowing, my husband would have said, "the orchids must go, we need the space for profitable plants". :evil: Trouble ahead. 

My Son and 2 Grandsons now have the business and I'm sure they would be more tolorant of my orchids. I wish they were closer.

My Grandsons went with me a couple of years ago, to one of Houserman's Openhouses. They sure took a lot of notes in the classes. They bought a small catt. at that time, and when it bloomed it had 8 large blooms. I was impressed........of course, being their proud Grandmother helped.

I did have lots of roses in my garden at that time. Our salesman from Ball Seed Company, would have them save up the broken bundles of roses they had in the warehouse, and send they strays to me, free of charge. I had beautiful rose gardens. Now I live in a condo and all my growing is done inside.

Marilyn


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Dot,

Thanks for the kind words! Yes, if anyone else from this fourm comes to visit, I will be happy to give them a tour! 

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2007)

All in bud! Nice. Yeah I'm scared of the day I make it to OL. Large bridge construction project manager vs. greenhouse gopher...difficult choice.


----------



## Heather (Aug 23, 2007)

NYEric said:


> All in bud! Nice. Yeah I'm scared of the day I make it to OL. Large bridge construction project manager vs. greenhouse gopher...difficult choice.



Orchidaceae in Walla Walla, WA is looking for a full time greenhouse gopher, actually...

(not to mention the state of the nation's bridges...oke


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2007)

West Syed!?! Are you crazy? Earthquakes, landslides, and the sun *setting* over the ocean? NO WAY!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 24, 2007)

Heather -- I did not even take my camera into the greenhouse. I made that decision before I went in. My mind-set is very different when I have a camera in hand, and I really wanted to learn and enjoy the greenhouse. Even Robert commented about me not taking pictures, but that's why I didn't.

It was very difficult to chose only a few plants. I could have spent more time and much more money there, but we had to get on our way. I did tell my husband that it was a good thing I didn't live close by, or I'd be volunteering there every day!

By the way, Eric, Walla Walla is a nice little oasis seated amidst a near-desert -- no ocean or earthquakes there, or landslides, either. We visited a friend there on our way to Seattle, and I thought it to be a nice place. To me, NYC and the corridor between Portland and Seattle is just too conjested for my taste.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 24, 2007)

SlipperFan said:


> Heather -- I did not even take my camera into the greenhouse. I made that decision before I went in. My mind-set is very different when I have a camera in hand, and I really wanted to learn and enjoy the greenhouse. Even Robert commented about me not taking pictures, but that's why I didn't.
> 
> It was very difficult to chose only a few plants. I could have spent more time and much more money there, but we had to get on our way.



Excellent points Dot! The first time I went to Ackers, I had a time restraint & I took my camera. I took pics but didn't take the time to write down what I was taking pics of! 2 weeks later I was back, this time writing down as I was snappin'!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Aug 25, 2007)

OL does have a Very nice set up. I'd be broke if I hadn't lived 3.5-4 hrs away (& was too young to drive there most of the time I lived there)! I had a production class that visited there once and got a nice tour...I don't remember leaving, I think they tranquilized me and drug me out; I woke up in a rose field at Bailley's for the next stop on the field trip...just kidding :rollhappy: , but it was really hard to leave! 
~Miss Paph


----------

